# Slingthick



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow, third time in a row

But anywayz

I've never made a board sling before, and I wanna make a few with some designs you lovely people contributed.

However I've no clue about how thick the board should be

(I wanna make the Ninjatac v1.0 and dragonblade)
SO

could anyone give me any suggestions?

Thanks heeps peeps

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/46260-the-dragon-blade/?hl=%2Bdragon+%2Bblade

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30106-ninjatac/


----------



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

Forgot to add

wood I'm using is jarrah

Which ahs like a janka hardness test of like 8.5kn

whatever that means

if it's relevant


----------

